# Another forum gone walkabout :roll:



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've just noticed that the "Website Help" forum has disappeared too, I wanted to add a picture to the tutorial I started in that forum, but it's disappeared from my threads list, which is a bit odd, I've gone back to before Crimble, but it's not there.


Any info on that Admin?

Also why can't I edit the title as well as the text box contents?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

*That's not all!*

The thread where VS asked for feedback on the mobile version of the site seems to have disappeared too. After I offered to, and spent, a whole day testing and recording what I found using my phone and tablet.

What a waste of my time and effort!!!!! :leftfighter3:

Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It'll still be there Colin, Admin mentioned something about buggering about with permissions, but I don't know why the whole forum has vanished, I don't expect to be illuminated anytime soon, probably incorrect batteries > >


----------

